# plastic or glass?



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I want to set up a breeding station in limited space.
My question is does anyone know of any disadvantages of using plastic "bins/totes" instead of glass aquariums?
I think I could fit more "bins" in my limited space on custom racks,but would need to have full support(bottoms) where tanks can(will) only have corners supported(being completely open under like metal frames,allowing light to go top to bottom in rack).


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm not for sure I could find plastic bins I would trust to not have full support on the bottoms. I would trust glass over plastic. Maybe I'm wrong but to me, to much stuff goes wrong with plastic.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Plastic vs glass is a subject of my expertise. Do not use PC (*P*oly*C*arbonate) nor PVC boxes, PMMA (plexiglass), PS and PET (water bottle) are OK but glass is the best, other than not to break it!


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Lol! I was just looking for tubs last night for my yard/garage... on the opposite end of the scale though - 300g or bigger. Came across some interesting things. Hope this helps... or at least gives you ideas to further bankrupt yourself.

Just look at the rectangular or round ones
Preformed Ponds - The Pond Outlet Pond Supplies

Rubbermaid... but too big for a rack. Grow outs for the floor?
Rubbermaid Commercial Products - Rubbermaid Agriculture : 4242-88 100 U.S. gal Stock Tank

Koi viewing tubs... not cheap
United Aquatics Koi Measuring Tub - Koi Viewing Tubs - Bowls - Tanks - Nets

What about taking a standard 6' 100g tank (72x18x18) and dividing it up with siliconed in place dividers. Like an enormous betta display tank. then you have the option of filtering each section individually or together. Just a thought.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Botiadancer said:


> What about taking a standard 6' 100g tank (72x18x18) and dividing it up with siliconed in place dividers. Like an enormous betta display tank. then you have the option of filtering each section individually or together. Just a thought.


Actually leaning towards 5g tanks and considered ordering a couple more 33 longs(48x12) and sectioning them off.It would probly be about the same cost in the long run as 6 @5g for each 33 long.
I think I'm going to make a set up with [email protected] and [email protected]
The idea is to move the parents to fresh tank until the fry are out of 5g .
3-5 tanks per pair would be best,but it may work with 2 tanks per pair if I can move fry up to larger tanks fast enough?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The bins are slightly less see through but are cheaper. I think its up to you on which you would prefer.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

5 gal buckets work well and can be lined up. What type of fish are you breeding? I do Least Killies in buckets.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

^^^Breeding German Blue Rams.^^^
I am leaning towards 5 g tanks,but almost anything is cheaper(I would like cheaper!).


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I use the square plastic containers in which were sticks for my gold fish in it. About 10 liters. Get great line up. Staying a long transparent. Costs nothing.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Look in the use of smaller containers for juvenile fish particularly on smooth feeding. There should be nothing left. A small amount of artificial foods can overnight completely destroy the little water. Live food is considered less dangerous.


----------



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

Not sure if fish can take the leaching of plastic toxins that plastic gives off over a period of time. I know it is bad for humans but not sure about fish. I would think that since they will be living in it, it might be a concern.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

The only plastic that has been proven to be fish friendly in large scale aquarium construction is PMMA, an acrylic stuff. Everything else is not so sure because not enough data to prove so, even though other tests show most in my list are benign and used daily by billions.


----------

